
Enigma, a code-breaking puzzle game where you compete for real money - ztizzlegaming
https://joinenigma.com
======
nsajko
Seems shady. The site does not seem to advertise which group or company runs
it; and the help page mentions that there was a Kickstarter campaign, but I
could not find the page on kickstarter.com.

Edit: and they use an intermediary for Whois, to hide their identity.

~~~
ztizzlegaming
I run the website, not a company. I only just finished developing it. I am
still working on the Kickstarter and plan to launch it soon. I registered the
domain with Google Domains and didn't want to share all of my information
which is why the Whois looks like it does.

